# Snowboard boot toe rest?



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

A bootdom, like a condom but for your boot hehe.

Sorry, never seen or heard of them.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pics?

Maybe just buy a balloon and use it as a bootdom...lol


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

Why don't you just place your toe underneath the heelcup instead of the edge of the board?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Just install a "board saver" if you're gonna be running around standing the board on its tail / on your foot.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> Just install a "board saver" if you're gonna be running around standing the board on its tail / on your foot.


I think he's talking about when he's on the lift.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Lace Protector?


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

Qball said:


> Lace Protector?


Yeah, thats what I think he was talking about


----------



## brianw35 (Nov 29, 2010)

ya its similar to that im thinking ill probably take my old one off even though it dose not match my boots at all


----------



## ozman204 (Jan 7, 2010)

its for the toe strap so when u crank it down it puts an even amount of pressure on the boot


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ohhhhh.

How vewy vewy interwesting!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Use the upper strap of your right binding...much easier on your boots.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Resurrecting an old thread because I'm interested in this as well. The bottom lace on my boot was cut through by my edge recently. I rest the edge on top of my free foot on the chair lift. When I'm able to, I use the back of my binding but that is not always possible (like when you are in the middle of a 6 person chair and space is tight). 

I keep my edges sharp and need to find something because I'm shredding my boots on every lift up.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've sometimes thought about just bringing a bungee cord and hooking one end to the free binding and either holding the other end or hooking it to the safety bar. The lifties would probably have a stroke, though.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Donutz said:


> I've sometimes thought about just bringing a bungee cord and hooking one end to the free binding and either holding the other end or hooking it to the safety bar. The lifties would probably have a stroke, though.


I think I found a product that will solve my problem. It is no longer in production but I contacted the inventor and he is sending me one to try. I'll be sure to report back with pictures once I receive it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Why arent you guys detuning your tips? If you have this problem it tells me you aren't detuning your contact points which should always be done. And if you are detuning them and not rounding over the tips you're idiots. File that shit...problems solved.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Why arent you guys detuning your tips? If you have this problem it tells me you aren't detuning your contact points which should always be done. And if you are detuning them and not rounding over the tips you're idiots. File that shit...problems solved.


Or do what I do:
clip in the toe of your free leg while on the lift so that the board hangs even from both feet. Skiers might not like it, but they don't really like riding the lift with us as it is.


----------

